# tenrecs on Cute Overload



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://cuteoverload.com/2010/08/14/igers-on-line-two/


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/2010/0 ... nrecs.html


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Awhh OHEMGEE 
Sososo cute<3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So precious!!! You are bad for me FC!!! That ZooBorns website it addictive. It has a long, long list on the left of all sorts of different baby animals. I can only take so much cuteness at one time. I must force myself away from the computer & get some breakfast.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Soooo cute. I wuvs tenrecs, I would LOVE to have one. So precious, I want to pet them.


----------

